# Fehlerhaftes Anzeigen von Vollbild-Videos mit Nvidia Grafikkarte



## Dumm wie Brot (25. Mai 2006)

Fehlerhaftes Anzeigen von Vollbild-Videos mit Nvidia Grafikkarte


Hallo, kann mir irgend jemand bei diesem Problem helfen bzw. kennt das vielleicht jemand ?

Ich benutze meine TV-Karte (Nvidia GeForce 4200) um über deren TV-Ausgang auf meinem Fernseher
Filme im Vollbild zu schauen. Bis jetzt hat das 2 Jahre gut funktioniert.

Neuerdings tritt jedoch ein extrem nervender Fehler auf :
Wenn ich eine Videodatei auf dem PC starte, wird zunächst auf dem Fernseher die Auflösung
an die Videodatei angepasst, das war bis jetzt immer so, bloss dauert das inzwischen an die
30 sekunden (früher 1/3. der Zeit).
Wenn nun das eigentliche Bild erscheint, wird dieses fehlerhaft angezeigt. 
Man kann im unteren Viertel des Bildes
"Streifen" erkennen, die Bildausschnitte aus der mitte des Bildes darstellen (siehe Bild).
( http://www.bilder-hosting.de/img/4XZBQ.jpg )

So ist es für mich unmöglich, weiterhin Filme auf dem Fernseher zu schauen.

Aufgefallen ist mir auch noch, dass das nur bei bestimmten Formaten auftritt.
DVDs (also mpeg2) laufen fehlerfrei im Vollbild, während ich divx und xvid 
nicht korrekt abspielen kann.

Ich habe schon folgendes versucht um das Problem zu beheben :

- Deinstallation vom Nvidia Graka Treiber (ausschliesslich über software -> deinstallieren)
  und Installation einer älteren und später neueren Version

- Deinstallation und Neuinstallation von sämtlíchen Videocodecs (divx, xvid etc.)
  Das problem war hier, dass ich diese anscheinend nicht vollständig entfernen konnte,
  denn ich konnte weiterhin divx und xvid Dateien abspielen, trotz Deinstallation. 
  (Hat hier vll. jemand nen Tipp für die vollständige Entfernung ?)

Leider war beides erfolglos.
Ich musste vor Kurzem directX 9c installieren, kann es vielleicht damit zusammenhängen ?

Kann mir irgendjemand nen Tipp geben, was ich noch versuchen könnte, ich bin inzwischen ratlos :-(


----------



## goela (29. Mai 2006)

Verschiebe mal den Thread ins Hardware-Forum. Vielleicht wird Dir dort besser weitergeholfen....


----------



## jccTeq (29. Mai 2006)

Klingt nach einem Codec Problem. Ich persönlich würde den MPlayer installieren (http://www.mplayerhq.hu) und dessen integrierte Codecs nutzen. Der ist zwar nicht so "komfortabel", wie PowerDVD, Windows Media Player etc., aber dafür ist er vom im System installierten Codecs unabhängig. Versuch's einfach mal!

Alternativ kannst du auch das Programm "VideoLAN" (VLC) benutzen. Das basiert auf den selben Bibliotheken und ist ein wenig komfortabler, als der MPlayer, hat aber auch seine Nachteile (ich find das schrittweise Vor- und Zurückspulen mit Mausrad im MPlayer sehr angenehm, das geht mit VLC nur bedingt).


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (31. Mai 2006)

Also, erstmal danke für die Antwort

Ich habe den VLC Player mal installiert. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe greift dieser auf interne Codecs zu. Allerdings tritt das Problem trotzdem auf..
Bedeutet das, dass es nicht am Codec, sondern am Grafiktreiber bzw. an Direct X liegt ?
Wenn das nicht so riskant wäre hätte ich schon längst directX 9.0c deinstalliert und das alte wieder drauf gemacht. 
Manmanman ... Nvidia Hard- uns Software ist schon ganz schön verbuggt, da kriesch' nen Aggres


----------



## google_peace (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit einer GF 4 Ti 4200, seitdem ich die Treiber aktualisiert habe.

Konnte aber bis jetzt leider keine Lösung finden.

MfG
google


----------

